# Cages on the Ground Or Up High



## Mindy10 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if you put your bunnies cage on the floor or up higher. i heard they prefer to be on floor they feel safer but all the hutches outside are high off the ground. I was thinking of putting mine on a table so she could see around more. What are your thoughts?


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 12, 2011)

Is she outside or inside. Most often all wire cages or hutches with wire bottoms are raised for 2 reasons, 1 owner comfort when getting the rabbit in and out of the cage and 2, to allow droppings to fall through to the ground helping with sanitation.


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 12, 2011)

Another thing to consider is will she have a litter pan in her cage and only there. If you are going to let her run around the house you will want to leave her cage open in case she needs to use her litter. So it will need to be where she can get in it on her own.


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 12, 2011)

If its just a normal cage, it should be on the ground. They do feel safer on the ground. Unless its raised for reasons Corely states, youre better off leaving it ground level. But thats why alot of people have levels for their buns, so they can choose when to go higher for a lookie loo.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 12, 2011)

Ours are all inside and up on a table so it is easier on my old back.


----------



## majorv (Sep 12, 2011)

Another reason outside wire cages are usually off the ground is to keep the rabbits away from pets and other critters. Also, outside on the ground makes the rabbit more susceptible to worms and other parasites.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2011)

The house rabbit really needs to be able to come and go from the cage/pen without having to be picked up. This will establish trust with your bunny. 

A cage with a pen around make from wire cube shelving panels works well. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------

